# Big Whacking Titties for Hadrian



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

You like?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks but these "ladies" have no class for me, I can't say they do anything lookswise and they look well...stupid.









Aw fuck it get 'em over here

*sticks face into bossoms*


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 15, 2009)

EWGIRLS.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

I just realized this is my first topic in the Testing Area / Edge of the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was it good?


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I just realized this is my first topic in the Testing Area / Edge of the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I just realized this is my first topic in the Testing Area / Edge of the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more milk.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

I am actually growing a fondness to picture #4.


Guess where the growing is?  Thats right...my ladycock.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I am actually growing a fondness to picture #4.
> 
> 
> Guess where the growing is?  Thats right...my ladycock.



The only thing that is good in picture #4 is that hot guy that screams towards the end to the right.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buh?  This is pic 4.







And yes I did think it was you sort of.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2009)

2 and 5 are my favs


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Buh?  This is pic 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem to be loading for me. But copying the link in the address bar works. And that wasn't the picture thou was talking about.

Just look for a hot guy screaming, you'll see him.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2009)

i like them all.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

excellent idea, titty up the place!


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 15, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 15, 2009)

Reported!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Reported!


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Reported!


To Hadrian?


----------



## Westside (Dec 15, 2009)

OOOooooo dear....
I lost 15 pounds.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

sticky please.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> sticky please.


Ew.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant that they should sticky this thread. Geez Hardrian, trust you to think i was talking about getting sticky stuff all over me and you and brian!



Spoiler


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 16, 2009)

btw there's a typo in the title. it's supposed to be "Titties * for* Hadrian".

Fix it, Hadrian.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> btw there's a typo in the title. it's supposed to be "Titties * for* Hadrian".
> 
> Fix it, Hadrian.


qft


and I approve of this thread


----------



## shito (Dec 16, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got milk?


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you?


----------



## xjenova (Dec 18, 2009)

^These


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 18, 2009)

As a lesbian who appreciates breasts:

1)  Too round, fake looking.

2)  Love the strut, and the sweat on them.

3)  Bouncy, bouncy!

4)  It's a new exercise fad!  Power bounce that fat!  (Oh wait, boobs are mostly fat...)

5)  That bikini is in serious danger.  Please, think of the fabric!

6)  Deep cleavage.  Nice.

7)  Why does the girl in the center have a very dirty shirt?  (I'm getting immune to all that boobage, it seems)

8)  Holy hell, I hope those are implants, and I hope she buys a better bra!

9)  Nice slo-motion.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2009)

DAMN YOU VEHOOOOOOO!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 18, 2009)

moar!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

I approve!!







V Remind me of the Mrs ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

"WOODAFACK?" (What the fuck?)

My reaction when I entered this thread.


----------



## shito (Dec 18, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

>


DAMN YOU >


----------



## xjenova (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I approve!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you liked em.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Lets not forget the small tits.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2009)

Or big boobies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## xjenova (Dec 20, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Lets not forget the small tits.




I didnt know you were into bestiality hadrian. You disappoint me


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2009)

xjenova said:
			
		

> I didnt know you were into bestiality hadrian. You disappoint me


Well you see, a small tits chuff is quite literally as TIGHT as a small tits chuff.

Who wouldn't go for that?


----------



## xjenova (Dec 20, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> xjenova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







my brain just farted


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 28, 2009)

whoops...


----------



## Davess (Dec 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I just realized this is my first topic in the Testing Area / Edge of the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what HE Said


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Busy with reports.


Go away...bait'n.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 21, 2010)

omnomnomnomnomnom...


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy with the fucking weird-ass teeth? He is hot? He looks like a total asshole douchebag, too.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 22, 2010)

This topic has so many views...I'm tempted to just tell you all to look at some softcore porn but hey... Boobs on the temp xD


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2010)

MOAR! 

11 continuous posts without boobs, what a shame!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

boobs are allowed now?
yay


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh i love boobs. I just want to put my face in them and go PBPBPBPBPBHTS!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm very suprized at you all... The thread title does say


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Big Whacking Titties for Hadrian, *Jiggly... stuff*


and no-one done THIS pair of Jiggly Stuff....



Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I'm very suprized at you all... The thread title does say
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Actually, B-Blue should get banned, he posted an image with a link to JJ.AM, which is a prawnz site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, seriously, it is.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 23, 2010)

LIES!

OH YOU MEAN THE WATERMARK? I DON'T KNOW HOW TO REMOVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WHY AM I TYPING IN CAPS?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> WHY AM I TYPING IN CAPS?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> > WHY AM I TYPING IN CAPS?








@B-Blue: Edit the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey wait a sec, now we know where you get your prawnz!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

Can I...can I jizz on some?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Can I...can I jizz on some?


Sure, but be careful to don't jizz on Dinosaur Chris, or he'll be mad at you


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or his son Todd.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the sequel


----------



## Davess (Jan 24, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 24, 2010)

thread of the year


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2010)

Which year?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Jaems (Jan 25, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Which year?


09


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that 2009 or 1709 ??


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 26, 2010)

honk honk


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

AHWOOGA!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Is that 2009 or 1709 ??



99.9% Sure he means 2009, but there remains this subtle piece of uncertainty...


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 27, 2010)

Man! GBATemp sure is full of penis lovers. NEEDS MOAR HAWT BABES WITH BIG (OR SMALL) BOOBS AND TIGHT ASSES.

EDIT: maybe I'll post something later :/


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Spoiler














EDIT: Hunh, the forum didn't resize the two big images for a preview, so I stuck them in a spoiler.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2010)

I want a bubble but thread please.

Damn I like a wobble (that's a wobble not a political broadcast) when I smack it.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 27, 2010)

damn.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 27, 2010)

shit. it's so hard to find a picture of a chick on the interwebs with some clothes on.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2010)

If I smack one of those "asses" I'll hurt my hand on bone (and not the penis kind).


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 28, 2010)

a tight ass


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 6, 2010)

oh man I miss angy ;_;


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

*tail wags*


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 7, 2010)

*not-a-tail wags*


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 7, 2010)

wow when i saw those pics i got horny and my dick rose up to my mouth and touched my lips. pretty soon i was choking on my own dick!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> oh man I miss angy ;_;


Is that you!?


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 7, 2010)

yes, it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you like?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> yes, it's me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the 54 year old male cop.
Anyways, yes, I liek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Sees text on last picture*
Mind if I pm you for more pics?


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 8, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I approve!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I FOUND THE VIDEO


----------



## Sumea (Mar 8, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS INCREDIBLY ASS 'N TITTIES


Ps: we all are gonna be banned, aren't we?


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 11, 2010)

Where are the men boobs??  *keeps searching*


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2010)

So the thread has switched to Big Whacking Asses for Hadrian?


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.lazertits.com/

check this shit out now!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

I burnt my hands off.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 13, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> I burnt my hands off.



o i c wut a did thar

u blasted your hand off from pumping your shotgun


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

No the lazertits did that.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2010)

Ignore the cats.


----------



## mameks (Apr 18, 2010)

Hadriano, I take it you've seen Mediasets stripping housewife contest? Definately worth watching.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 27, 2010)

It's been a while:


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah and now I'm single other tits are welcome!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------

